# Atv Sander



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

xysportdoes anyone have a sander/salter on there atv


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I wish I did but I am gonna get one for the truck this spring/summer when they are on sale and cheap. I am thinking about making one for the atv.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I have one on my Brute Force 750...here's the link (top of the page): http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57338&page=2

It's an Earthway M80. Stainless with electrically controlled actuator and spinner plus I added an 80lb vibrator to it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lawnscape89;524121 said:


> Yeah, I have one on my Brute Force 750...here's the link (top of the page): http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57338&page=2
> 
> It's an Earthway M80. Stainless with electrically controlled actuator and spinner plus I added an 80lb vibrator to it.


if you dont mind me asking how much did that cost you?


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

i bought an el cheapo swisher model that works great, except its all steel and turned into powder very quickly. don't make my mistake.

make sure you buy one thats either stainless or plastic, cuz anything you run thru it will be extremely corrosive.


----------



## Figueiredo (Jan 11, 2008)

Here one http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...+Garden&cName=All+Terrain+Vehicle+Attachments


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;524179 said:


> if you dont mind me asking how much did that cost you?


I got mine for about $800...that may seem like a lot, but it's stainless, will hold 250 lbs and I only have to flip a switch to open the "chute" and another to activate the spinner. Might be a little over kill for some, but I'm very happy with it.

You can check it out here: http://www.amazon.com/EarthWay-Broadcast-Spreader-250-Lb-Capacity/dp/B000N4YGIU

I got mine from Outsidepride.com, but didn't see it currently listed on their site.


----------

